# A good impact driver for the money



## oldskoolmodder

Thanks for your review on Ryobi tools!

I've had an 18v cordless for over 6 years,a nd the batteries crapped out at the same time, after 5 of those years, so I went without the Ryobi cordless for over a year, until I Finally got a new drill/circular saw with the newer one+ batteries. Thankfully, the one+ batteries work just fine with my older combo set. I've not used the Lith/Ion batteries yet, but I do know that Lith/Ions sometimes have a short life as far as holding charges. The Ni-Cads for my older set, actually held a full charge for around 6 months while I was out of the Country, so I'm happy with Ryobi.


----------



## NedB

A buddy of mine loaned me his driver for most of my shop building project (working in short bursts of a couple of weekends in a row over a year plus, he'd loan it, then take it back, etc…) it is on my 'short' list of want that tools.


----------



## trucker12349

I also have invested in some 18v cordless tools from ryobi and I am perfectly happy with them. I just bought a combo pack with a drill/driver, 5 1/2 inch trim saw, charger and two batteries for just $109.00 on sale. Now my wife wants to know what tools I want for x-mas. I am ging to get the planer from ryobi and maybe the angle grinder. The saw cut thru a piece of 1" plywood without any trouble today.


----------



## bobdurnell

I still like my corded drills and screw gun but I must admit I use the Ryobi impact drivers the most now. I have two, one for drilling the countersink and pilot hole and the other for driving the fastener. However, I will only use the lithum ion batteries. Now you can by just the batter and not the charger. Santa has given me three and I plan to ask for more. The only drawback is the weight of the units when compared to the Makita or Hitachi of similar nature. One can't complain about the price. Thanks for the review I always wanted to add my two cents about a tool.


----------



## poster

where are you getting 800 in/lbs from

the Ryobi P230 has 1200 in/lbs

and the current model P236 has 1600 in/lbs

IMO Ryobi gives the big names a run for the money

i am more then pleased with everything Ryobi


----------



## ferstler

Poster, sorry to be late in responding. Anway, the owner's manual that came with both of my P-230 models says 800 inch pounds.

It may be that Ryobi decided to be a bit more optimistic about the unit's performance with their posted internet specifications as the competition ramped up their own specs. Puffing up specifications is SOP for a lot of consumer-product industries.

Actually, 800 is probably enough for practical use. I once was driving a 7/16 inch lag screw into a solid pine rafter board and the wrench twisted off the head. I have also done similar things with some long philips-head screws, which makes the case for pre-drilling the holes.

Howard Ferstler


----------

